# Suprise Foal



## welshie1982 (4 April 2011)

Look what i found in the field on saturday!!













[/IMG]


----------



## welshie1982 (4 April 2011)




----------



## Gucci_b (4 April 2011)

lovely looking foal, did you have no idea???


----------



## welshie1982 (4 April 2011)

no idea at all. i bred the mare myself. we then sold her. out hunting a month ago and oh saw her in a field looking like a hat rack.  he bought her then and there and she came home the next day. she was in an appailing (sp) condition so have spent the last month trying to put weight on her.


----------



## Amymay (4 April 2011)

Lucky, lucky mare.

Beautiful foal.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 April 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful little surprise!


----------



## alfiesmum (4 April 2011)

oh so cute and so lucky congrats , think of all the worry and stress you didnt have to go thru hee hee  x


----------



## JoBird (4 April 2011)

That's a lovely story! So glad your OH found her and you have her back. It must be fate and she has rewarded you.  How fantastic x


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (4 April 2011)

i hope all goes well for the pair of them. the foal looks a good size given that the mare was very por feed accordingly so she has good milk (dont over feed and send her off her feet) introduce foal creep feed when you can. wishing them a happy future. dont forget the worming! esp for the mare.


----------



## quirky (4 April 2011)

What a lovely OH you have and what a lucky mare and foal to land back with you.
I hope all goes well with them.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (4 April 2011)

How gorgeous. What are you going to call the little one ? 

Its amazing how well they do despite such a poor start. My cob was rescued with some others close to death from starvation and neglect. He was nursed back to health with a mare from the same herd, equally bad. Few weeks later his carer went to check on him and the mare, and found a foal had been born overnight. She's now 8 yrs old, and has been a county show campion.


----------



## devilwoman (4 April 2011)

What a lovely story, congrats on the foal


----------



## equestrianabbie (4 April 2011)

What a gorgeous foal   Such an amazing gift for you!


----------



## cliodhna (4 April 2011)

What a lucky mare and foal to find themselves back in a loving home. What a wonderful surprise. Congrats to you


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 April 2011)




----------



## Rollin (5 April 2011)

Your o/h is a real star, what a fantastic result for mum and baby.  Lovely foal.

Will you report the people who cared (???) for her?  Shocking.


----------



## Tempi (5 April 2011)

What a lucky mare to have been rescued by your OH/you.  The foal looks gorgeous, congratulations, looking forwards to some more pictures


----------



## Beatrice5 (5 April 2011)

Congratulations 

So tell all - What breed is Mum she looks lovely. What is foal boy or girl ? Name ?

So pleased all has come good for the mare now she is in safe hands. Can you find out who / what Dad was?

Enjoy baby who looks very loved already x


----------



## LynneB (5 April 2011)

must have been heartbreaking to find a mare you bred in such a terrible condition and even more so to find out she was pregnant at the same time.  Congatulations for buying her back and getting her back into good condition - such a lovely little foal too


----------



## lauren1988 (6 April 2011)

Wow! Glad there is a happy ending to the story and mum and baby are doing well. Foal is gorgeous! Does he/she have a name yet?


----------



## Simsar (6 April 2011)

Blimey what a story nice mare and foal, massive congrats. x


----------



## welshie1982 (6 April 2011)

thanks for the lovely comments.  i am gutted that something i bred has ended up in such a bad condition.  worse of all this man has got another 10 mares there and i cant rescue them all.  
the mare is out of my hunting mare (connie) by a conniextb. she is so laid back its unreal.
foalie is a filly that we have not named yet.
the one good thing beside mare being rescued is  oh has agreed to put up some more stables.  its no fun having to share a shed with cows.


----------



## welshie1982 (23 July 2011)

an update on my surprise foalie. 
 i took them to the royal welsh on monday.  its only down the road from me so just wanted a free ticket really.
The mare come 6th and the foal 6th as well quite pleased with myself.  yes there were only 7 in the class but we wernt last.  the judge was really complimentry about the mare and lots of people asking about her.  The foal took it all in her stride.  even lying down and falling asleep outside the collecting ring.


----------



## millhouse (23 July 2011)

Well done - lovely foal.


----------



## Maesfen (23 July 2011)

Well done, great story all round.


----------



## abina (23 July 2011)

congratulations on your little surprise! lovely looking foal.


----------



## SusannaF (24 July 2011)

*Serendipity*! "Seren" is a woman's name meaning "star" in Welsh, and of course, the filly was a serendipity 



Surely that's the name for her?

What a lovely story.


----------



## Bennions Field (25 July 2011)

I'm amazed no one else has asked for update pickies yet !   especially given your super day at the royal welsh, huge congratulations by the way, it doesnt matter how many were in the class, if you were pleased with the result, that's all that matters, especially given the circumstances of the last few months.  

so come on, pickies please


----------



## jessikaGinger (25 July 2011)

i agree with monkstc01 i would love to see pics i have a suprise foal too its great


----------



## hayinamanger (25 July 2011)

Great story, super foal, well done!


----------



## welshie1982 (27 April 2012)

My surprise foal is now a yearling going on 10.  She is the most laid back yearling i have come across.  Tractors, diggers, nothing seems to bother her.
I hope these pictures work.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (27 April 2012)

welshie1982 said:



			My surprise foal is now a yearling going on 10.  She is the most laid back yearling i have come across.  Tractors, diggers, nothing seems to bother her.
I hope these pictures work.





Click to expand...

oh no pic doesnt work for me :-(


----------



## Kaylum (27 April 2012)

What a lovely story op.


----------



## cally6008 (30 April 2012)

welshie1982 said:



			My surprise foal is now a yearling going on 10.  She is the most laid back yearling i have come across.  Tractors, diggers, nothing seems to bother her.
I hope these pictures work.





Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=4799


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (1 May 2012)

The album link works.......and she's gorgeous!! you must be so thrilled and proud of her, she's the biz isnt she!


----------



## welshie1982 (1 May 2012)

Thank you. She is lovely and I am pleased with her.  I think she will be a keeper.


----------

